

Show HN: Breather – a network of private rooms unlocked with your mobile phone - evanprodromou
http://breather.com/

======
evanprodromou
We've been testing for months in Montreal, but Breather just opened in the US
with our first spaces in New York City. Users reserve the rooms for private
use on their phones with an iOS or Web app, pay with a credit card, then
unlock the door with a unique code. Rooms rent by the hour for work, rest, or
meetings.

------
tijs
Is it my dirty mind or does this sound like a website for Japanese style love
hotels?

